# Making a laminated bowl



## kweinert (Jul 13, 2012)

Since I'm working on bowl #2 using the technique I learned from Michael Mode at his demo, I decided to take some pictures and post up on my blog about it as I go along.

If you'd like to take a look you can find it over at my blog. I'll be posting the rest of the 'turn' this weekend.

I mention this in the post, but I wanted to be sure that I thanked rbaccus here since he was kind enough to spend an hour of his time talking to me last week. I really appreciate it when someone takes the time to share their knowledge.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2012)

I've always wanted to do one of those, but I've never taken the time to actually do it. If you want a good source for info on this, Bob Hamilton has a great series of videos on youtube for this 'bowl from a board' style. He also has a ton of other instructional videos that are worth watching. Looking forward to seeing number 2 at the finish line.


----------

